# Fave Budget sticks



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

I have just had a several Flor de Oliva Corojo sticks after 3 months rest in the tupidor.

Really a very nice medium cigar -- nothing fancy, but good draw, nice burn, consistent tobacco/woodsy flavor with some pepper and a hint of creaminess. 

And I got them for less than $50 a bundle at Bonita smoke shop. 

I am very happy with them.


Also --resting some Padilla Cazadores -- first one started a little bitter but became very buttery after few puffs. Nice draw, burn issues were fixable. A good smoke -- great considering the price.

Anyone else a fan?

How do you use to rest your sticks -- what's your setup?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, since you kinda sorta asked in your post title, I HIGHLY recommend the Omar Ortez Originals (maduro and natural) as a budget cigar. $5 or so at a shop, half that price by the box.

Not a fan of either cigar you mentioned, but to each their own.

As far as resting/aging cigars, I don't really do it intentionally other than with CCs (but that's a discussion for a whole 'nuther forum). But I have a cabinet and a converted wine fridge, and since I tend to buy at a greater pace than I smoke, the cigars just age/rest incidentally.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

goodness - what sounds like such a simple question becomes such a seemingly complicated answer - just keep hanging around and all will be revealed - 
both of the cigars you mention are decent cigars with time

so to get to a simple answer - buy more cigars than you can smoke - that way you will start to accumulate cigars and they will age because you don't have time to smoke them all - silly as it sounds - the next thing you know you will have cigars with 6 months to a year of age in storage - and they will be excellent
all you need to learn is which ones to buy and how to store them - and with that simplistic statement I haul ass - I did not say this and you did not read it...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Budget stick-wise it tends to be Perdomo and PDR offerings. Lots of good stuff out there though - often not talked about. Take the Murcielago from Ortega y Espinosa. Good cigars.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

PDR oscuro are awesome budget sticks! Most PDR stuff is great for the price! 
Brick House is really inexpensive. Perdomo makes some good bang for you buck stogies as well!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Diesel Unholy Cocktail and Alec Bradley Harvest 97. I also hear great things about the Torano Exodus Gold 50 year


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

5 Vegas AAA, Nica Libre, MOW Ruination, DPG Blue. 

I always rest shipped sticks for at least a few weeks in coolidor or humidor, preferably longer


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

One my favorite budget sticks so far had been the Garo Double Habano. I actually just picked up a bundle of 20 for $25 on the devil site. I've smoked all but one out of a fiver I picked up earlier this year and have enjoyed them. At $1.25 they're a great just hanging with friends cigar. And I don't mind passing a few out. My first had about 3 weeks on it, and it was good. The last one had over 2 months, and was similar. Good to great burns for sticks of this price and good consistent flavors.

As for resting/aging, I see two main ways to do it. The way I do it: don't smoke too often (maybe once a week), let a small stash of 50-100 cigars rest. Or the way I can't afford to do it: Smoke as much as you want and buy hundreds and hundreds of cigars to rest. :lol:

I like to let stuff sit to acclimate to RH a minimum of 3 weeks before I'll smoke it though.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Resting - I made an investment up front. I want to be able to rest my cigars for 6-12 months, so that means that I have to have AT LEAST that much inventory ON HAND. Some simple math... 3-4/week x 52 = 150 - 200 cigars on hand. 

If you want to rest your smokes for a bit before smoking (which I think mellows them a bit by allowing time for them to release ammonia and achieve proper r/h), one way to do this is to make an initial investment of cash in the hobby to buy smokes you want to rest. Then, continue to buy at the rate you smoke to replenish your stash.

There are lots of threads here on good budget sticks! My faves... CAO Black, Diesel, PDR Oscuro and Sungrown, anything EPC, any Torano Exodus, and the Graycliff Turbo.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

The PDR 1878 capa maduro is an amazing budget stick and from what I can tell as I smoke it the Ramon Bueso genesis is going to be great for the money. Another budget stick I have coming is the Asy|um and Asy|um 13 stuff. Ranges between $3 and $3.50 A stick in the toro and robusto so time will tell.

Edit: how could I forget the JdN Antanos? :doh: amazing for the money. Actually, amazing period!!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Among the amazing things about the cigar scene these days is just how much decent smoke there is out there on a budget. 

PDR, Perdomo, 5 Vegas, Nica Libre, Aging Room (smoking one of those right now), Omar Ortez, J.L. Salazar, a number of the retailer's "house blends" are decent at $2/stick and even less sometimes. Genesis The Project is still a good smoke at $4/stick. Was only $3 until people discovered them. The list goes on and on. I recently got a box of Olivia V lanceros for $3/stick. Yes they were "on sale", but sales come up all the time. We have an amazing range of choices.

As for resting the secret does seem to be having more than you smoke and keep replenishing the stock so that a few end up sitting for a while. There are people around here who have so many that any box that comes in doesn't get tapped for a year or more. I'm not there by any means. I'm at the point where a box coming in might end up with 5 or 6 sticks in it a year or more down the line. I'm happy with this arrangement at this point. Still, gives me a taste of what it's like to smoke a well rested cigar.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Padilla Cazadores
GHV2002
Perdomo Fresco
Padilla La Terazza
Brioso

One I just recently discovered... Flores y Rodriguez by PDR

I haven't been a fan of PDR honestly. They get a lot of love on the boards, but the only ones that I even thought were okey were the 1878 Cubano's. They have fantastic price points, but they DO NOT SELL well here for whatever reason. 
All that being said... The newer stuff is starting to grow on me, & this FyR Maduro surprised the heck out'a me! I hope this starts more of a trend as I really want to embrace this brand honestly.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Diesel Unholy Cocktail from Cigabid, I catch them on the free fall...10 pack for $25. 
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro, Cigabid for about $9 a 5 pack.
Those are my two favorite budget smokes.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

El Triunfador #4's
5 Vega Series A (Anomaly is my choice but all can be under 3 bucks)
and as the others have mentioned PDR, MOW Ruinations/Virtue's etc

As for ageing, well it will come with time, in my experience just buy what you like smoke what you can and with time your sticks will gather some age.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

for a good cheap smoke I love the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and the Est. 1844, cant beat em for $2 a piece...


----------



## YOMOMA (Aug 18, 2012)

I 2nd that its the best cigar under 5 dollars I've ever smoked. (Gran Habano Vintage 2002)


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

padron x000 series. they come aged 2 years from the factory and simply amaze me. they are great sticks that can be grabbed for cheap.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

It's quite hard to go wrong with any 5 Vegas for the price point. Also Indian tabac super fuerte.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> padron x000 series. they come aged 2 years from the factory and simply amaze me. they are great sticks that can be grabbed for cheap.


I agree the Padron's are amazing and are around $5 for the Robusto. Depending on how much you smoke (or how much your budget is) that might not be considered a budget stick though. I tend to only smoke 3-4 times a week so that's a nice budget stick to me, if I smoked daily + I'd definitely be looking into the $3 and under range.

I've had an 1844 bombed to me and thought it was fantastic and could easily see that being someone's daily.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Got some of the sandwich filler La Viaje Habana Maduros for under $2 a stick from Cbid and those are darn tasty. Just expect to flick the ash a lot so it doesn't land on you.

Keep hearing so many great things about Diesel unholy cocktail. I guess I need to get a few and try one.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Revolution by Perdomo is a nice cigar not bad for $3.60 a stick.You can find them at ***************.com


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Seems like on any given day you can get 5 fantastic Perdomos on the Monster for $14.98 and shipping is usually free. Lot 23 and Grand Cru are there a lot, several others make random appearances as well. I've been grabbing a lot of my stuff from there lateley, it always comes in 5 packs but for sub $3 sticks it is a great site. Get up to $4 and there is all kinds of good stuff, Cain 550 maduros are there right now for $3.80 a stick, I think I'll get some....


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been hitting monster for Don Tomas Reserve 600 toros, ten for $26.. I am astounded at the creamy plentiful smoke that they are and although not complex, very enjoyable and tasty.. next to a Montecristo White toro that costs $10, I would prefer the DT's simply for flavor and enjoyability. And price, lol.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

A _real_ budget stick...1876 Reserve. Good cigars.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ramon Bueso Genesis the project is good stuff.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> Resting - I made an investment up front. I want to be able to rest my cigars for 6-12 months, so that means that I have to have AT LEAST that much inventory ON HAND. Some simple math... 3-4/week x 52 = 150 - 200 cigars on hand.
> 
> If you want to rest your smokes for a bit before smoking (which I think mellows them a bit by allowing time for them to release ammonia and achieve proper r/h), one way to do this is to make an initial investment of cash in the hobby to buy smokes you want to rest. Then, continue to buy at the rate you smoke to replenish your stash.
> 
> There are lots of threads here on good budget sticks! My faves... CAO Black, Diesel, PDR Oscuro and Sungrown, anything EPC, any Torano Exodus, and the Graycliff Turbo.


That is really solid advice!

I just bought some more humi beads and will get setting up another tupperdore with that formula in mind.

I live in NY, so a trip to the B&M costs a lot more -- but the cigars have been sitting in optimal conditions for months. I like to support the B&M, but he knows I will buy boxes and bundles from PA or FL and come to him for something special two or three times a month.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

YOMOMA said:


> I 2nd that its the best cigar under 5 dollars I've ever smoked. (Gran Habano Vintage 2002)


Yep -- I love them!


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> padron x000 series. they come aged 2 years from the factory and simply amaze me. they are great sticks that can be grabbed for cheap.


To give you an idea of the markup here in NYC, I paid $30 for a Padron 1926. They are great smokes ... but if I can get a hint of that flavor at $5 a stick .. I'm in!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

AndrewNYC said:


> To give you an idea of the markup here in NYC, I paid $30 for a Padron 1926. They are great smokes ... but if I can get a hint of that flavor at $5 a stick .. I'm in!


Yikes... even California taxes aren't that bad. I'm sorry, but no cigar is worth $30.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

One that was a REAL surprise for me was FELIPE DOMINICANA from CI...$29.99 for a bundle of 20. It's a mild-medium connecticut that actually has FLAVOR. Someone could have given it to me without a band and convinced me it was a $5+ cigar easily. But no, it's a buck fifty. 

Now, I'll admit...if you had recommended this one to me, I would have probably skipped it. Someone just happened to gift one to me and I picked it out of the humidor one day and said "what the hell" and smoked it. Loved every inch of it and decided to split a bundle with a guy at work. This might be a new regular for me if the others turn out like that first one I smoked!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

QiCultivator said:


> One that was a REAL surprise for me was FELIPE DOMINICANA from CI...$29.99 for a bundle of 20. It's a mild-medium connecticut that actually has FLAVOR. Someone could have given it to me without a band and convinced me it was a $5+ cigar easily. But no, it's a buck fifty.
> 
> Now, I'll admit...if you had recommended this one to me, I would have probably skipped it. Someone just happened to gift one to me and I picked it out of the humidor one day and said "what the hell" and smoked it. Loved every inch of it and decided to split a bundle with a guy at work. This might be a new regular for me if the others turn out like that first one I smoked!


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

graycliff 1666 & don lino africa line.... cbid cheap and tasty smokes IMO..the wineador is stocked with the sticks that are resting, then theres a 100ct humidor full of daily smokes. :smoke2:


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

la estrella cubana oscuro....hands down. i once bought a box from the devil site for twenty bucks


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> Yikes... even California taxes aren't that bad. I'm sorry, but no cigar is worth $30.


Unless it's a Gurkha!

I enjoy some of the Bahia cigars. They make some bundle cigars that are super complex but they aren't bad for a yard gar or gifting. They are like 30 bucks for a bundle I think. Also I will second the est. 1844 I got one in a sampler and for the price it isn't bad.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Padilla La Terazza Maduro- Very nice smoke. Only had one wich was sent in a bomb. Need to pick up a fiver or a box.

Ramon Bueso Genisis The Project-Also a good smoke in my book


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002
5 Vegas Anomaly
Diesel UHC
Three of my Favs.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Keep hearing so many great things about Diesel unholy cocktail. I guess I need to get a few and try one.





Hall25 said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002
> 5 Vegas Anomaly
> Diesel UHC
> Three of my Favs.


The Unholy Cocktail is a great budget smoke IMO. Cocoa and cinnamon flavor, nice draw, burns a little wobbly but its got good body and strength. My box of 30 was $90.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

kuntry08 said:


> la estrella cubana oscuro....hands down. i once bought a box from the devil site for twenty bucks


I threw away a half a box of these because they were all pluged...


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> Yikes... even California taxes aren't that bad. I'm sorry, but no cigar is worth $30.


Yeah -- these are $400 to $500 a box MSRP before taxes. I'm happy I got it for $30 a stick.

What would you pay for a gourmet cooked meal?

I like to have a few top-shelf smokes around.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

This has been a great thread! Made myself a list from it; here's some of the "highlights" all in one place:

Diesel UHC x5
Genesis The Project x4
Est 1844 x4
GHV 2002 x4
PDR Oscuro x3
PDR x3
Torano Exodus x3
Perdomo x2
5 Vegas x2
5 Vegas A x2
Omar Ortez x2
MOW Ruination x2
Padron X000 x2


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Undercrown Corona Viva (~5.50/stick when buying by the box)


----------



## bc4393 (Oct 15, 2012)

Saint Louis Rey Reserva Especial Robusto Maduros. Can be had for $3.30ish a stick. I've probably smoked in the thousands of them in the past 10 years (they used to be 2.50) To me that size is perfect for the blend and you get about 45 minutes out of them (although I had one last for a 2 and a half hour conversation with a buddy one night) I can't find anything I'd rather grab in my humidor for any occasion unless it's a special stick and I've tried A LOT of budget sticks. They get even more amazing after a couple of months in the humidor time but they don't stick around that long. 

I have to admit, this post has me wanting to try those Diesels though....


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...90099-battle-budget-cigars-2.html#post3630401

Try this

and this

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/295327-bundle-me.html


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

My favorite so far is the Nica Libre

They remind me of a 601 blue if I'm not confusing myself.

Very cheap and worth more than double easily.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is my list of budget smokes. I really enjoy them all a lot.

-Famous Nic 5000
-BrickHouse
-Sancho Panza
-Diesel
-5 Vegas 'A'


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I buy some sticks that I wouldn't call budget, but if you wait, at budget prices.

Tatuaje Havana VIs
601 Blues
Arturo Fuente 858 Maduros
Joya De Nicaragua Antanos

All can be had for $20 per 5 pack shipped from Monster if you just wait.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

All of these can be had on cbid or the Monster for under $5 a stick:

Diesel Unholy Cocktail
PDR Oscuro
Ramon Bueso Genesis
DPG blue label
AB Black Label
JDN Dark Antano
Torano Exodus 1959 50yr
601 Blue
Tat Havanas
AJ Fernandez Fresh Rolled Maduro* (cigar.com)
La Vieja Habana corona* (cheap anywhere)


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Loving this thread guys, keep the suggestions coming. These are right in my price range. Already tried a handful of the ones on the short list, and have got a few others resting, waiting to be smoked.

Here's the updated "highlights" of the thread. It's basically cigars that have had two or more votes; I'm not counting out the others, it's just a big list!

Diesel UHC x8
Genesis The Project x5
Est 1844 x4
GHV2002 x4
PDR Oscuro x4
Torano Exodus x3
- 50yr has gotten most votes
PDR x3
5 Vegas A x3
JdN Antanos x4
Perdomo x2
5 Vegas x2
Omar Ortez x2
MOW Ruination x2
Padron X000 x2
Brickhouse x2
DPG Blue x2
Tatuaje Havana x2
601 Blue x2
La Viaje Habana x2


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Another vote for both the PdR Oscuro and Torano 50 yrs. Leave them at the bottom of your humi and foget about them for a few months. Stellar smokes after some rest.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the list A144! Makes it a bit easier


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lots of great budget sticks mentioned so far. The one I would add is the Iron Horse from Famous. Give them a couple of months of rest and they are terrific since they can be had on the Auctioneer for $1 each.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Picked up two bundles of Sosa ,they where running special on them ,they smoked nice not bad budget smoke.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll through in a vote for the 601 blue, Padron x000, and I also really enjoy the Perdomo Noir.


----------



## Primate (Feb 17, 2013)

J. Drew said:


> Also I will second the est. 1844 I got one in a sampler and for the price it isn't bad.


I'd pick Diesel over 1844 a million times over. Maybe with a couple of years on them I'd change my mind, but I doubt it.

DISCLAIMER: Noob


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

This list is worth a bump, good info for a noobie on a $30 bucks a month wife mandated budget.
Good "resting" advice.



A144 said:


> Loving this thread guys, keep the suggestions coming. These are right in my price range. Already tried a handful of the ones on the short list, and have got a few others resting, waiting to be smoked.
> 
> Here's the updated "highlights" of the thread. It's basically cigars that have had two or more votes; I'm not counting out the others, it's just a big list!
> 
> ...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

:whip: oops reposted


----------



## supahrob (May 6, 2013)

sooooo, I am very much a "noob" to all of this, so I don't even know the names of most cigars yet. But the other day I tried a cigar called a "Cheap Bastard" and it wasn't too bad. I paid $2.50 for it, and I could see myself picking up a few of them to have on hand.

Take care,
Rob


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Taste can be subjective my friend, heck, my palette has been assaulted by 30 years of pipe smoking so this adventure is a clean start. That sounds like my kind of cigar!


supahrob said:


> sooooo, I am very much a "noob" to all of this, so I don't even know the names of most cigars yet. But the other day I tried a cigar called a "Cheap Bastard" and it wasn't too bad. I paid $2.50 for it, and I could see myself picking up a few of them to have on hand.
> 
> Take care,
> Rob


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

So far mine have been:

Alcazar #1 and #3 maduro
Flor De Oliva
GR Special Red Label
Perdomo Fresco
Indian Tabac Classic chief


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

My two favorite budget sticks are Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and CAO Black. I'm really enjoying both of these and both can be had for around $2 or under.


----------



## bandit1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, my 2 cents worth

Famous Value Line Nic 100 - Average const, thin corojo wrapper, spicy and pretty damn tasty for a buck a stick. 

Flor de Olivia - Good construction, good taste..Overall a good value.

The Famous Value line series and x000 series has really kept me within my budget and provided me with some good smokes. The Famous Nic 3000 is a very good smoke


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I like the Thompson Corojo Cubano. $35 a bundle which makes them around $1.40 a stick. They are pretty good. But, I haven't yet tried to many other budget smokes.


----------



## ShaggDogg (May 6, 2013)

Thank you Aninjaforallseasons,


Thank you for this list! All of these have been off of my radar, and I've been getting tired of the same old sticks. I would say my favorite top cheapie at the moment would be the Brick House. It is pretty consistent, and not a bad smoke for a tweener.
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## supahrob (May 6, 2013)

I dont have a lot of extra money right now, but I wanted a new cigar - so I got an Iron Horse for $5. Anyone tried one of these? What am I in for? 

Take care, 
Rob


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

Echoing others here, but my budget sticks are:

GHV2002 - these are fantastic at just about any price! I always have them on hand to pass out to friends or smoke myself.

Flor de Oliva - solid construction and good flavors. Not overly complex, but I enjoy the flavor, so who cares if it doesn't change? I enjoy the original, maduro, and gold lines.

La Perla Habana - solid construction on these as well. I like the variety they offer. The Rojo, Morado, Black Pearl and Classic are my favorites and probably in that order. I'm not a huge fan of the Cobre or Classic Maduro. Just smoked the maduro earlier this week and it had a year of rest on it. Still fairly bitter and seems like it needs more time to rest. I still have 3 left from a 5 pack freebie, so hopefully they'll improve with more age. I have not had the new Grand Pearl and Cameroon yet. Buy a sampler of this brand, I think you'll find at least 2 sticks you enjoy.


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

My fav budget stick has to be the GH Limited edition 2004(CT wrapperr). Very smooth...mild relaxing cigar. Very creamy thick smooth smoke, perfect draw, good burn at a very good price; roughly $2/stick.


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Padron x000
JdN Antano
LP Undercrown
Tatuaje Havana VI
BrickHouse Robusto
AF 858


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

This is the perfect addition to a thread like this, tells me what I need to know and these are available in samplers and fivers. I picked up a five cigar la perla sampler based on this. 
Leaving a line item list of 5 to 10 buck cigars is stretching the typical budget stick a little lol


Mayne Street said:


> Echoing others here, but my budget sticks are:
> 
> GHV2002 - these are fantastic at just about any price! I always have them on hand to pass out to friends or smoke myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Under $2 PDR (love the sungrowns) or Est 1844
$3-4 Hard to beat a Padron x000 or londres
$4-5 Havana VI, oliva V No4, Flor de las Antillas


----------

